# [VMWARE] Probleme de configuration ... (résolu)

## Zazbar

Salut a tous,

Voila j'ai installe d'installer vmware depuis quelques jours et y'a pas moyen de le faire marcher ....

La compilation s'est terminée sans aucune erreur mais au moment de lancer /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl, j'ai un petit souci de jene sais pas trop quoi ... :

```

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /lib/modules/2.6.13-cj2/build/

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 

```

et je suis bloqué a cet endroit la  ... donc avant la compilation des modules ...

J'ai recompilé plusieurs fois mon kernel, mais rien n'y fait ..

Mon kernel est cj-sources-2.6.13-r2

Apres quelques recherches, je n'ai rien trouver qui pourrait résoudre mon problème.

Peut etre que l'un de vous pourrait m'aider. C'est assez important j'en ai besoin assez rapidement pour mes etudes ...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[troll]

vive xen, à mort vmware

[/troll]

----------

## Trevoke

Tu n'aurais pas, par un hasard absolument inconcevable, emerge un nouveau kernel, ou installe un nouveau kernel, ou change ton lien /usr/src/linux?

uname -r

----------

## Zazbar

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [troll]
> 
> vive xen, à mort vmware
> 
> [/troll]

 

Mon problème est que je dois installer un windows ....

Et oui mon prof n'a rien de trouver de mieux a faire que de nous faire travailler sur Oracle et il faut développer une interface avec Forms qui est une vraie galère a installer sous linux .... aucune doc rien ...

A moin que quelqu'un ait une slution facile pour installer Oracle et Forms (qui fait partie de developper suite d'oracle) sous linux, je ne vois pas trop comment faire autrement

Sachant que je me suis deja casse le nez sur l'install d'oracle il y a peu de temps sur ma gentoo ... j'ai pas envie de passer 15 ans dessus parce que j'ai un projet a faire derriere  :Wink: 

Voili voilou

----------

## Zazbar

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas, par un hasard absolument inconcevable, emerge un nouveau kernel, ou installe un nouveau kernel, ou change ton lien /usr/src/linux?
> 
> uname -r

 

 *uname -r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.13-cj2
> 
> 

 

 *ls -al /usr/src/linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 oct 21 14:34 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.13-cj2
> 
> 

 

Et je n'utilise que ce noyeau la depuis ma reinstallation de gentoo ...

----------

## Trevoke

Hmm. Et tu n'as pas fait de modifications au kernel, compile, recompile, et oublie de rebooter?

(en clair, bon, reboote et reessaye, je me fais mal j'ai l'impression de troubleshooter windows...)

----------

## Zazbar

Hum ... après un reboot j'ai toujours le même résultat ....

----------

## Trevoke

Excuse-moi mais je me sens con tout d'un coup.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /lib/modules/2.6.13-cj2/build/

Pourquoi tu changes l'option par defaut?

----------

## _droop_

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr que tu répondes correctement à la question que le programme te pose. Les contenus de /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/build/ et de /usr/src/<kernel-version>/include étant très different chez moi...

Bonne journée.

edit : grilled plus de 5 min pour écrire cette réponse...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zazbar

J'avais en fait tester avec les deux .... donc je vais mettre tout l'output :

```

# /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] yes

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

As of September 2003, the Linux kernel development team does not support gcc

version 3 and later. See Documentation/Changes in your kernel source directory

for information on installing the correct compiler. Do you want to use the

version "3.4.4" of compiler "/usr/bin/gcc"? [no] yes

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /lib/modules/2.6.13-cj2/build/include/

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.

```

----------

## Trevoke

C'est quelle version de VMWare... ?!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.
> 
> Stopping VMware services:       
> ...

 

Voila, euh, moi j'ai aucun warning bizarre comme ca qui dit que la team ne support plus gcc 3 et later..

----------

## Zazbar

la derniere version stable disponible dans portage :

 * emerge --search vmware-workstation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *  app-emulation/vmware-workstation
> 
>       Latest version available: 5.0.0.13124-r2
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est aussi celle que j'ai.

Je suis confus.

Bon, que puis-je te dire, recommencons depuis le debut...

monte ton /boot si c'est une partition separee,  copie arch/<tonarch>/bzlib dans ton /boot avec le nom de kernel qu'il faut, et ensuite reboote; comme ca on est sur que c'est le meme kernel.

----------

## Zazbar

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est aussi celle que j'ai.
> 
> Je suis confus.
> 
> Bon, que puis-je te dire, recommencons depuis le debut...
> ...

 

Bzlib ? Tu veux dire le bzImage je suppose ?

Je le fais  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Ca yest je viens de recopier mon noyau, rebooter mais ca n'a rien changé ...

----------

## Trevoke

C'est marrant, ceci dit en passant, combien de personnes sur le forum francais ont une signature semblable a la tienne, sous une forme ou une autre.

fais-moi un gcc-config -l (-L) s'il te plait?

Et puis, euh, j'avoue que c'est tres curieux ce message, pourquoi est-ce que l'equipe ne supporterait pas GCC 3 et >3 ? Y une histoire curieuse avec ta machine, a part ca? (je suis a deux doigts de demander a me connecter en ssh pour y jeter un oeil moi, je vois pas du tout..)

bon, allez, tant qu'on y est, sors-nous ton make.conf et un emerge --info ...

----------

## Zazbar

En effet je l'ai deja vu sous plusieurs formes la signature sur le forum ... faut croire qu'on est beaucoup a penser la meme chose  :Wink: 

 *gcc-config -l wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened
> ...

 

 *cat /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.13-cj2 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

sinon en ce qui concerne le ssh pas de souci ... si tu veux regarder par toi meme  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ecoute, j'avoue etre curieux, alors.. envoie-moi ton IP et le root password via PM, et n'oublie pas de garder un xterm avec root ouvert (je te jure que je suis pas malhonnete, mais y a pas d'heures pour s'entrainer a la securite).

----------

## Zazbar

Tu devrais recevoir tout ca par mp ..  :Wink: 

Thx

----------

## Trevoke

par curiosite: dans ton /etc/fstab, change le 'noatime' de / et mets 'defaults'. Ensuite redemarre et reessaye.

----------

## Zazbar

ok je viens de la faire ...

[OFF]

c'est sympa ca comme message ... Tu le fais comment le broadcast ?

[/OFF]

----------

## LaMs

[OFF] Il t'envoi des messages en étant loguer en ssh ? Si, oui..... Ben on veux savoir nous aussi  :Very Happy:  [/OFF]

----------

## Zazbar

 *LaMs wrote:*   

> [OFF] Il t'envoi des messages en étant loguer en ssh ? Si, oui..... Ben on veux savoir nous aussi  [/OFF]

 

Effectivement  :Smile: 

Edit : AU fait pour le reboot c bon  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise 'wall'.

Et scrogneugneu ca ne marche pas et je ne comprends toujours pas d'ou sort ce message!

As of September 2003, the Linux kernel development team does not support gcc

version 3 and later. See Documentation/Changes in your kernel source directory

for information on installing the correct compiler. Do you want to use the

version "3.4.4" of compiler "/usr/bin/gcc"? [no] 

je fais une recherche sur internet.

----------

## Trevoke

En passant, je te laisse faire cela, ajoute le groupe 'vmware' aux users avec qui tu voudras utiliser vmware.

D'ailleurs quand tu installes vmware on voit ce message.. 

QA Notice: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-ping is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings.

This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge vmware-workstation

Que je te laisse faire, et ensuite reessaye la configuration (meme si je doute que ca fasse une difference).

Sinon, je suis perplexe. Reinstalle la toolchain (pour bien faire, linux-headers, binutils, glibc, gcc) et reessaye. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne verrait pas ca comme il faut.

C'est un stage1, 2, 3.. ?

----------

## Zazbar

OK je ferais ca d'ici une demiheure en rentrant chez moi .. (je suis encore au boulot la ... je vais lancer la compil d'ici avec un screen et je verrais bien .. et tu entends quoi par linux-headers ? les sources ?

Sinon c'est un stage 3 recompile entierement (emerge -e world)

----------

## Zazbar

Je viens de recompiler toute la chaine ....

mais j'ai toujours le probleme et le message concernant gcc et le kernel lors de la configuration de vmware .....

trevoke .... si tu veux te reconnecter pour jeter un coup d'oeuil .... meme si tu n'aas pas reussi tout a l'heure ... ca sera avec plaisir ...

J'ai eu beau faire CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge vmware-workstation, j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur :

```

QA Notice: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-ping is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings.

This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge vmware-workstation

QA Notice: /opt/vmware/lib/bin/vmware-vmx is setXid, dynamically linked and using lazy bindings.

This combination is generally discouraged. Try: CFLAGS='-Wl,-z,now' emerge vmware-workstation

```

en tout cas merci de ton aide Trevoke !

----------

## Trevoke

Je m'y connecterai demain a partir du boulot (8am pour moi environ) et je passerai toute la journee dessus si necessaire!  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

ah justement : autant pour moi... mêmes motifs, même punition

(un kernel 2.6.12-cj4 et le même bloquage)

ça ne pourrait pas venir du patchset ?

----------

## Zazbar

C'est ce que je commencais a me dire .... le patchset change peut etre l'adresse des espaces memoires ... faut peut etre voir avec LostControl, il saura peut etre ....

edit: je viens de voir qu'il y avait un nouveau patchset .... Peut etre ca resoudra le probleme mais vu qu'apparement le probleme existait deja dans les version anterieures ... je sais pas trop ..

Edit 2 : je vais deja tester avec une gentoo-sources pour voir ....

Edit 3 : j'ai teste les nitro-sources 2.6.12-r5 et apparement ca ne fonctionne pas non plus ... toujours la meme erreur .... et comme mon / est en reiser4, je suis oblige de prendre des kernels qui le supportent .... si vous avez d'autres idées de kernel qui le supportent (reiser4) , je testerais bien ...

----------

## Trevoke

Prend un  kernel normal et mets juste le patch pour reiser4... Ceci dit j'ai 2.6.12 nitro3 je crois sur mon x86 au boulot, reiser4 /, et ca marche.

C'est tres curieux cette histoire.

----------

## Zazbar

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Prend un  kernel normal et mets juste le patch pour reiser4... Ceci dit j'ai 2.6.12 nitro3 je crois sur mon x86 au boulot, reiser4 /, et ca marche.
> 
> C'est tres curieux cette histoire.

 

je vais tester ca !

----------

## widan

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je commencais a me dire .... le patchset change peut etre l'adresse des espaces memoires

 

Il y a un patch (1g_lowmem1_i386.diff) qui change la limite de séparation user/kernel pour permettre d'utiliser 1GB de RAM sans avoir besoin d'activer HighMem... je crois qu'il est dans -ck, mais il est sûrement dans d'autres aussi. Il n'est pas compatible avec vmware. Pour vérifier si tu as ça, regarde dans menuconfig, si tu as cette option:

```
Processor type and features  --->

  [*] 1Gb Low Memory Support
```

----------

## Zazbar

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Zazbar wrote:*   C'est ce que je commencais a me dire .... le patchset change peut etre l'adresse des espaces memoires 
> 
> Il y a un patch (1g_lowmem1_i386.diff) qui change la limite de séparation user/kernel pour permettre d'utiliser 1GB de RAM sans avoir besoin d'activer HighMem... je crois qu'il est dans -ck, mais il est sûrement dans d'autres aussi. Il n'est pas compatible avec vmware. Pour vérifier si tu as ça, regarde dans menuconfig, si tu as cette option:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bingo je l'ai active pour tous mes kernels !!! je regarde si ca marche mieux sans !

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=21719&tstart=15

Since Fedora Core 4 is not a supported host. You will have to apply unofficial vmware-any-any-update if you want to run VMware 5 on kernels 2.6.12 and newer.

http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/

Et je continue a chercher...

----------

## Zazbar

Merci pour la solution widan et pour tous ceux qui m'ont repondu et aidé a trouver la solution ...

la compilation des modules s'est déroulée sans problème en désactivant le support 1GB en Low memory :

```

Processor type and features  --->

  [ ] 1Gb Low Memory Support

```

Voila !!

----------

## Trevoke

et en activant HPET Timer donc je ne sais pas lequel c'est

----------

## Zazbar

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=21719&tstart=15
> 
> Since Fedora Core 4 is not a supported host. You will have to apply unofficial vmware-any-any-update if you want to run VMware 5 on kernels 2.6.12 and newer.
> 
> http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/
> ...

 

Apparement il est intégré a l'ebuild ....

----------

## Trevoke

Parfait. Pas le genre de truc que je pensais a verifier  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Merci pour la solution widan et pour tous ceux qui m'ont repondu et aidé a trouver la solution ...
> 
> la compilation des modules s'est déroulée sans problème en désactivant le support 1GB en Low memory 
> 
> Voila !!

 

snirf   :Sad:   c'était ce pourquoi j'étais passé au cj-sources

tu fais comment maintenant ? plusieurs kernels, highmem ou tu te contentes des 863Mo adressés ?

----------

## Zazbar

Salut !

En fait pour le moment j'utilise en effet que le low memory ....

Comme vmware n'est installé chez  moi que pour une courte durée (un mois au max ...), je pense a me faire un deuxieme kernel avec le support du 1 Go ....

Et comme vmware je l'utilise principalement en cours, il me suffit de demarrer sur le kernel qui est en low memory quand je suis en cours.

Par contre je ne sais pas ce qui se passe si l'on demmare vmware (qui a ete configure sur un kernel avec low-level) sur un kernel recompile avec 1 Go .... peut etre que cela fonctionne bien ....

Sinon l'autre solution est d'utiliser le mode high memory (jusqu'a 4 Go) comme l'a propsé Trevoke.....

La deuxieme solution me parait peu envisageable (les adresses memoires peuvent changer, a moin que vmware ne se limite aux 800 premiers megas ...) .. quelqu'un pourrait peut etre nous en dire plus (je veux pas tester histoire de ne pas casser ce que je viens d'installer et dont j'ai besoin très prochainement  :Smile:  )

 donc voila ... sinon tu repasses en 4 Go si tu veux toute ta ram ... (on a bien fonctionné ainsi pendant longtemps, non ?  :Wink:  )

----------

